# Mini ABT racks for Cooper



## smokin' dick (Sep 27, 2008)

I've got two official ABT racks from the Chile Grill people. One holds 12 peppers and the other holds 33. They are both too big for the Mini Smoker, so something had to be done. Stainless steel would have been ideal, but since there was none in the shop and I had some 1 1/4" x 1/8" aluminum, aluminum it was. A 1" hole saw in the drill press, some sand paper to remove the rough edges and a little time in the vise: Mini Chili Racks!



Here they are loaded with ABT's and in the cooker.





They work just fine and now I can make as few as seven ABT's. I know I could have made seven in the 12 hole rack, but there can't be empty holes in my world.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 28, 2008)

That is a little ol smoker... or some big ABTs...


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice work....I need a shop like that with all the spare parts I'm always looks for!!


----------



## trig (Jun 4, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but what size pepper holes did you make?  About 1-1.25" or so?

I'm gonna make a big circle that fits on my grill but I'm not sure what size to make the holes.  



P.S. - Is that 6061 T6 alum.?


----------



## rab (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks good.  I just made one a couple days ago out of some scrap steel I found around the shop.  I was going to make one from scratch but this piece already had the curled edges and stood about the right height.  It was a little larger than what I intended but it'll hold 40 if I ever decide to try that many at once.  It could always be cut in half if I ever need to reduce it.  I've never seen one of the chili grills up close to know what size hole to make.  Mine might end up being a little small......I drilled out a 3/4" hole and put a slight bevel to it with a 7/8 bit then ground the rough spot off the back side.


----------



## rivet (Jun 5, 2009)

Would you explain your smoker for curious types? The mini-portion-smoker  raises questions


----------



## smokin' dick (Jun 5, 2009)

The holes I made were 1" in diameter. I do not know exactly what kind of aluminum it is.


----------



## smokin' dick (Jun 5, 2009)

The mini smoker, or Cooper as I call him is a miniature version of a Lang 60. It is a fully functional reverse flow smoker with a built in gas log lighter and a 1/4" thick steel fire box. The fire box is 6" x 6" x 8". The smoke chamber is made from an old air tank and measures 6" x 15". Total weight is 61 pounds, over all length is about 36". This thing works great for those times you want to cook just a fatty or two, a pork loin, rack of Baby Backs, etc. Most people want a bigger smoker. I was looking for a smaller one and found this. Love it. Works great and maintains 225* perfectly. I use lump with various types of smoke wood. To grill with it I use just small branches and maintain a small fire to get 450* grill temps.
It was made by Steve, here is his web site. www.BBQDAD.com

Here it is getting the final touches as I was picking it up last Summer



and sitting on it's custom por-table with his cousin the WSM



The very first Fatty ever made on it.



A rack of Baby Backs



and to be totally silly, the wheel chocks I made for it



Even sillier, towing it with the Big Jake



Hope you enjoyed my little show and if you would like one of these little guys contact Steve. He just might make on for you. Right now there are but 6 of these in the world. Mine is #3.


----------



## pignit (Jun 5, 2009)

7?.... I eat 7 just taste testing to make sure the other 32 are gonna be good.


----------



## mcp9 (Jun 5, 2009)

that is awesome!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 5, 2009)

That is too cool. Awsome job on the rig and fully fuctional  is more that cool


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats pretty ingenious!  Nice job!


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 5, 2009)

Very cool!


----------

